# To the Moderaters and owners of the site.



## sworth9411 (Nov 3, 2008)

Im going to be honestLogged onto the site today and was f*cking horrified 

First thing that loaded on the page was a giant advertisement for Vote Yes on Prop 8.

Prop 8 may not mean much for many of you, but it means something for me. My Father is Gay.like it love it not into it what else can you do. 

Prop 8 is a ballot in the state of California running around under the premise that it is protecting Marriage, when in Fact it is discriminating in a way that we as Americans should be ashamed of ourselves. Like it or not and regardless of whether you choose to agree with Gay marriage or not, denying the rights of one person to another (because ultimately we are all human) is discrimination and in every sense of the word, and is wrong.

I am not advocating Gay Marriage, nor am I advocating Marriage between a man and a woman (been there done that never again)

I expect to see advertisements for guitars and product along those lines in the front of all this and I encourage it and often visit those sites but I am appalled (as I hope many of you are as well) that a no- partisan and non biased site would plaster this fucking election filth all over every page. ( trust me I think this whole election is slanderous from both parties, and really it boils down to voting for the lesser of to evils)

I understand that you need sponsors to keep this site running and I appreciate it but it is absolutely shameful that these slanderous and discriminatory adds are run on this site at all.

I look forward to seeing this rectified immediately, and I hope many other members on this site will support me in saying that for no other reason than this should not be a part of our community whether you agree or disagree with the matters on the ballot.

Please keep this site clean from religious, political, and all that nonsense, we have forums specifically designed for that and none of us should not have to be subjected to that garbage unless we choose to be.


----------



## Drew (Nov 3, 2008)

Replied to your first post about this over in Politics and Current Events (which, by the way, please don't cross post the same thread in multiple forums ), but odds are this was NOT an active decision by Alex and the mods, and was most likely a Google ad auto-matched with the site because it includes "8" or "eight" in the site meta-tags. 

Also, part of being in a mature democracy is not demanding that the other side of an issue, however morally repugnant you might find it, not be silenced simply because you disagree with them. That cuts both ways. I happen to agree with you, but sadly that doesn't mean that Prop 8 supporters aren't and shouldn't be entitled to advertise their cause as they see fit.


----------

